
What Makes Geeks Tick? A Study of Stack Overflow Careers [pdf] - yomritoyj
http://leixu.org/Xu_JMP_Stack_Overflow.pdf
======
yomritoyj
From the abstract: “After finding a new job, users contribute 25% less in
reputation-generating activity on Stack Overflow. By contrast, they reduce
their non-reputation-generating activity by only 8% after finding a new job.
These findings suggest that users contribute to Stack Overflow in part because
they perceive this as a way to improve future employment prospects.”

